# Pressure Washing- Before and After Photos



## Eugene

Thought I could start a little brag thread where you can post your best pressure washing before/after photos. Whether it is a driveway, roof or walls that you have cleaned, show us your best here.

Here is my submission.









So this is at Australia Zoo, or as most people will know at the "Crocodile Hunter's Zoo". 

So now it is your turn, show us your best.:thumbup:

Pressure Cleaning Brisbane


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting

This is my own house. This is what f-13 gutter grenade can do.


----------



## Ultimate

Rust Stain Removal in Southport NC.


----------



## optimal

A product and process of the job would be nice with these pics.


----------



## deck restoration

These are really awesome guys! I really like the rooftop shot! I run my own deck restoration website, so i have definetly come across some amazing pressure washes on outdoor decks. I have a whole gallary at http://www.deckrestoration.org/ if anyone is interested but here is one of my favorites!


----------



## Epoxy Pro

deck restoration said:


> These are really awesome guys! I really like the rooftop shot! I run my own deck restoration website, so i have definetly come across some amazing pressure washes on outdoor decks. I have a whole gallary at http://www.deckrestoration.org/ if anyone is interested but here is one of my favorites!


How often do you use the Behr product? What's your take on it?


----------



## Brownieboy

I love pressure washing before and after photos! They're all oddly satisfying. people please post your before and after photos here so we can all brag on our work.


----------



## tigerwashnola

Before & afters always are exciting. It really is amazing what a difference a little SH & surfactant can do!


----------



## Acerv513513

Good morning everyone , I would like to know if the gutter can come out looking as good as the house and what chemical would you use


----------



## Acerv513513

North side was pretty bad


----------



## Acerv513513

I love when the chemical does all the work


----------



## DEK Painting inc.

A few jobs Ive done .


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> View attachment 72386
> 
> 
> This is my own house. This is what f-13 gutter grenade can do.


I've seen that product. 

How do you apply that?


----------



## ridesarize

Pull the pin and throw it...?


----------



## PRC

ridesarize said:


> Pull the pin and throw it...?


Looks like he did judging by how much is on the roof


----------



## PRC

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've seen that product.
> 
> How do you apply that?


I've always used a truck brush on extension and dipped out of a bucket. Have to watch what you get it on because it'll do the same thing to oxidized siding, etc.


----------



## Dave Mac

Here In Charlotte NC the Pressure Washing season is starting early


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Just got a new Pressure Pro 5.6 GPM machine and new Whisper Wash Classic surface cleaner. Very excited about it. Working on a trailer build to combine this with my Gen II Softwash rig. I wish I knew how to weld.


----------



## RodolfoBall

The result of pressure washer is really cool. Seeing the after shot would explain it!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Dave Mac said:


> Here In Charlotte NC the Pressure Washing season is starting early
> 
> View attachment 88402


Dave only thing starting early here is not spring! 24 inches snow :surprise::vs_shocked: Tuesday March roaring in like a lion. Gonna be a late start exterior season here. 

Great graphic on gutters 👍🏻


----------



## Omaha Home Remodel

*Distance when you're washing*

Make sure you don't get too close to the paint when you're using a high PSI washer! Don't be like my competitor who I now have to clean up after because they destroyed the paint on the exterior of the home we're working at.


----------

